# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  علم الادارة

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تعلم اساسيات مبادئ الادارة بطريقة سهلة وظريفة  

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=11

----------


## أم خطاب

الملف غير موجود يرجى الأنتباه الى ذلك

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------


## Ahmad88

بوركتم وبوركت جهودكم

----------

